# Legal or not? Receptacle behind fireplace?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

So, inspector came by today while I wasn't there. Have a gas fireplace that is going in. has a cord with plug coming out the back of it. I decided to mount a switched receptacle on the wall behind it. Inspector wants it hard wired. It's accessible if you remove the fire place. So now you'll have to un-hard wire it to remove the fireplace. Since I'm BBQing I don't have time to look this up. Not really sure where to start either..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I dug through Chapter 4 and can't find anything in there. It's a race, me vs you all!

And my steak was delicious!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd start with the UL listing and the instructions.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> So, inspector came by today while I wasn't there. Have a gas fireplace that is going in. has a cord with plug coming out the back of it. I decided to mount a switched receptacle on the wall behind it. Inspector wants it hard wired. It's accessible if you remove the fire place. So now you'll have to un-hard wire it to remove the fireplace. Since I'm BBQing I don't have time to look this up. Not really sure where to start either..


 I'd say Art 100 "Accessible" and it would be. Readily accessible is not used because a receptacle behind the fridge is not readily acessible.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Instructions are convoluted but the fact is it has a factory cord and cord cap on it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to call the inspector tommorow and ask him about it. Just so I know. He's the head inspector also. I'd like to be able to tell him it's compliant..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

backstay said:


> I'd say Art 100 "Accessible" and it would be. Readily accessible is not used because a receptacle behind the fridge is not readily acessible.


What says that a receptacle has to be accessible?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If BBQ shows up we'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> What says that a receptacle has to be accessible?


You wouldn't want to cover over your receptacles with say sheetrock or carpet(floor box) You would have to damage the finish to get to it. But the receptacle behind the fireplace is not much different than the receptacle behind the fridge. The equipment has to be moved to gain access in both cases.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

backstay said:


> You wouldn't want to cover over your receptacles with say sheetrock or carpet(floor box) You would have to damage the finish to get to it. But the receptacle behind the fireplace is not much different than the receptacle behind the fridge. The equipment has to be moved to gain access in both cases.


That's how I see it. To me it facilitates replacement. I'm curious what the inspector will say.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

we always put recep in the back of the fireplace up here......you start mucking about with those factory cords, then you start running into warantee issues.......hard to see why it would be any different down there......


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll tell the inspector that BCSparkygal says it's A'OK :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I'll tell the inspector that BCSparkygal says it's A'OK :thumbsup:


That's only for CEC! This forum has got to be international...mind your NEC...but have to agree with her...:jester:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I went thru this not long ago. The instructions for the unit said a GFI receptacle in the back corner. Not that the instructions are NEC, but it is what the mfg requests. And the mfg has the UL listing, that uses the cord.

oops. already been said.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Talked to the inspector this AM. Nice guy. Said that it violated 314.29. Accessibility. I'll buy that. Thanks for playing!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Talked to the inspector this AM. Nice guy. Said that it violated 314.29. Accessibility. I'll buy that. Thanks for playing!



I guess built-in appliances are now illegal.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Talked to the inspector this AM. Nice guy. Said that it violated 314.29. Accessibility. I'll buy that. Thanks for playing!


Read the def of accessible in article 100, your receptacle behind the fireplace is.


----------

